# Button or clip suspenders? Husqvarna or Baileys?



## 802climber (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you still get navy blue Husqvarna suspenders with buttons not clips?
I've got part no HVA 605 00 10 56 

Probably not..

Was also looking at the fancy ones in Baileys "Better S-penders" for almost 40 bones....

Any thoughts?


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 11, 2011)

You will see them on ebay some times I got a pair of orange clip on style from ebay. Have you checked with a dealer?


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 11, 2011)

Button. Any of the Madsen's selection is good. buttons and suspenders there.


----------



## paccity (Feb 11, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Button. Any of the Madsen's selection is good. buttons and suspenders there.


 
second that .


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 11, 2011)

Buttons or go home.


----------



## slowp (Feb 11, 2011)

Clip ons are for truck drivers....wheres that smiley beer cheery emoticon...


----------



## Ramblewood (Feb 11, 2011)

paccity said:


> second that .


 
Another vote for Madsen's . I bought the bachelor buttons and cheap suspenders to use on Duluth firehose pants . All three items are really great .


----------



## Gologit (Feb 11, 2011)

Better S-penders are okay but they're only 1 1/2 inch wide.

Try these guys...I wear them and they seem to last pretty good. 2" wide, too.

http://www.wrightenterprises.com/

A word of caution, though. Out here if you wear the faller style suspenders, and your're not a faller, you'll get laughed at and accused of being a poser. Try the logger style instead. 





These would be my second choice...http://www.welchsuspenders.com/

Most of the people I work with use button suspenders. They hold up better and with the split ends you can adjust the fit by the place you hammer in your bachelor buttons.

A lot of people wear suspenders on their chaps but they generally use the clip ons for that. Suspenders on your chaps help prevent droop and the clips ons let you peel them off quick if you need to...bees, ants, calls of nature , that sort of thing.


----------



## Ramblewood (Feb 11, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Better S-penders are okay but they're only 1 1/2 inch wide.
> 
> Try these guys...I wear them and they seem to last pretty good. 2" wide, too.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip regarding clip-on's for chaps . Now I have a use for an unused Xmas present .


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 12, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Better S-penders are okay but they're only 1 1/2 inch wide.
> 
> Try these guys...I wear them and they seem to last pretty good. 2" wide, too.
> 
> ...



No self respecting logger wears clip ons but as we learned in another thread;
A faller is nothing but a truckdriver with a chainsaw. :msp_laugh:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 12, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> No self respecting logger wears clip ons but as we learned in another thread;
> A faller is nothing but a truckdriver with a chainsaw. :msp_laugh:


 
Hmmm...that might present a problem. Sometimes I drive truck...does that mean I have to change out my suspenders? And to what style? Or would one of those leather belts with a buckle the size of a pie plate be more appropriate? :msp_unsure:

I didn't worry about that kind of stuff until Slowp started trying to establish some kind of color coordination and Logger Style Standard for us.

I know what I'd probably use in Warshinton...an old piece of hayrope thrown diagonally over one shoulder and tied to my jeans with duct tape...I'd fit right in. Especially if I was barefoot.


----------



## paccity (Feb 12, 2011)

got to be rainbow colored.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bitzer (Feb 12, 2011)

I've got the cheapos from Baileys and the wild ass buttons on my wedge belt. They've held up well so far, but I'm not in them everyday either.

My belt has got to be pushin 7-8lbs with the single bit hanging off of it. If that means anything. 

I didn't realize there were "faller or logger" suspenders. In the land of fat guys and farmers as the only ones who rock suspenders, I'm a little on the green side.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 12, 2011)

A guy I used to fall timber with owns the better spenders company so they gotta be okay. Bar none, best bachelor buttons I have ever used are these:








Last order of buttons I got from Madsens were the plastic backed ones that pop off after a week or so.


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 12, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hmmm...that might present a problem. Sometimes I drive truck...does that mean I have to change out my suspenders? And to what style? Or would one of those leather belts with a buckle the size of a pie plate be more appropriate? :msp_unsure:
> 
> I didn't worry about that kind of stuff until Slowp started trying to establish some kind of color coordination and Logger Style Standard for us.
> 
> I know what I'd probably use in Warshinton...an old piece of hayrope thrown diagonally over one shoulder and tied to my jeans with duct tape...I'd fit right in. Especially if I was barefoot.



You might well be barefoot if you lived in the land of $900 Kulien caulk shoes.:tongue2:
But back to suspenders loggers wear button suspenders, truck drivers wear what ever so you're safe with the suspenders both logging and trucking.:msp_wink:


----------



## langfordbc (Feb 13, 2011)

paccity said:


> got to be rainbow colored.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I've been pretty happy with my Carhartt suspenders. Tried like hell, but couldn't find any rainbow ones


----------



## smithjackson (Feb 22, 2011)

*review*

hello Everyone !


----------

